# Plastisol Ink Mix (Beige)?



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Simple question for plastisol pros. Looking to make a few tints of beige; what base colors would you use to create a few tints of a beige color plastisol? 

Currently have tons of: 
black
whites
greys (bunch of customs)
scarlet red (only red we have in house)
royal blue
lemon yellow

the rest are all scraps or neons.. 

thanks!


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, maybe a pointless post to most; but I'm hoping it'll be helpful in future searches as it's a common color. So far from what I'm getting, it's 50% or more White as a base, add yellow and an even smaller amount of red. Or I'm hearing some people who do the same combo with a dash of blue for brown; and then add white to get their tone...


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, something like that.
There are different beige colors.
If you have Photoshop (or similar program), you can use the CMYK values as a starting point.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

start with white add some yellow and brown


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks! I don't have brown ink in stock though, trying to make a medium and a lighter beige shade w/o having a stock brown in...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tomgrin said:


> I don't have brown ink in stock though


Maybe not as a stock colour, but if you have a slops bucket then you have a bucket of brown


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

mix red yellow blue makes an ugly brown. just add a bit to the white. but start with the yellow you get an ivory color then you can add brown to darken a bit.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> mix red yellow blue makes an ugly brown. just add a bit to the white. but start with the yellow you get an ivory color then you can add brown to darken a bit.



Most detailed reply so far (thanks). So you're saying a good process/approach would be take: 

- White as a base, add some yellow to get an ivory
- Then add Brown to darken it to preference (shown how to mix brown above)

This sound about right? Seriously, much appreciated. Looking forward to making these killer beige tones.. Getting burned out with grays!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

tomgrin said:


> Most detailed reply so far (thanks). So you're saying a good process/approach would be take:
> 
> - White as a base, add some yellow to get an ivory
> - Then add Brown to darken it to preference (shown how to mix brown above)
> ...


Yes That is how i do it


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> mix red yellow blue makes an ugly brown.


Any percentages to start from to get this starting brown (I do have red/yellow/blue; is it about equal parts? Thanks again, I really hope this helps other people when they search in the future..


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

yea, start with and even mix of red, blue and yellow... you will have to mix it really well and add your colors slowly to fine tune your brown. when you add your brown to the 'ivory', make sure you are mixing very well. it won't take much brown to darken it up


----------



## blue642 (May 16, 2009)

just wanted to mention that as stated mixing red yellow and blue make brown..

Mixing any secondary with the opposite primary color (the one that didn't create it) results in brown. by adjusting the mix you can getter different variations to please you.

for those who don't know ( I assume most do, but just on the safe side.)

Primary colors:
Red
Yellow
Blue

Secondary:
Orange 
Green
Violet

so if you mix orange with blue you get brown (probably my preferred method of brown)

Green and Red work, as well as Violet and Yellow, however they tend to have less control over variations of tones.

It is technically the same as mixing all three primary colors., but if you start with a secondary color you have much more control. 
(especailly if you have a secondary color laying around, mixing 2 inks is better than all 3...)

*NOTE: All of this comes from a painting background, so I don't know how well it translates into inks but it should be similar.*


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

blue642 said:


> NOTE: All of this comes from a painting background, so I don't know how well it translates into inks but it should be similar.


It's the same - inks mix very well, and very similarly to paint. All printers should know colour theory, just like all visual artists.

Any printer who doesn't know colour theory isn't much of a printer, and should buy themselves a colour wheel forthwith.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

3 year old post. yes.

still helping people today. yes.

thanks to all of you posters above.

i need to mix some light brown/beige for a customer. normally i buy quarts of most colors, if i know i'll use it again. but this is beige, and only for about 20 shirts.

i was going to just start mixing.. but figured MAYBE a forum search would help...

bingo...

thanks guys 


and btw: i revived this thread, so others can see that YES, searching DOES in fact help 

besides, nothing wrong with reviving an old thread and thanking the posters. 

who knows, maybe someone else is trying to figure out how to mix brown tonight  lol


----------



## Hawaii (Jun 28, 2014)

This has helped me tremendously.... Beige is a standard color for me and is used regularly.. this will make my life so much easier...


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

why not find your pantone color number using this site:

Pantone Colors, PMS Color Range from 100 to 200, Pms 101, Pms 102 etc.

say it's PMS 156. then go to this site and it will tell you what colors and their percentages to mix to come up with that color:

Ryonet CMS


----------

